# Ectomorph training



## Speedy86 (Apr 12, 2008)

Hi Guys, last year i found a really good ectomoroph training program but have lost it, my mate is a real tiny guy and just asked me for it but i cant find it anywhere?

I know its a stab in the dark but does anyone remember one knocking about around january 2010? ill bet they were loads so no worries if not as i said i know its a very long shot.

Thanks anyway!


----------



## PumpingIron (Feb 7, 2011)

Eat lots, lift heavy, especially compounds for mass building, since he's ectomorph I guess he could leave out the cardio aswell.

I think people over complicate things too much


----------



## Speedy86 (Apr 12, 2008)

I told him there really is no ectomorph training an it's all down to diet but he did like the work out an that's why he wanted it.


----------

